# Sennheiser HD558 good for gaming?



## pengkeplow

Hi Guys I will be buying my first pair of gaming headphones. Ive checked head-fi and Ive narrowed my choices to sennheisers, HD558 or HD598. Most of the headphones recommended by head-fi is unavailable here in my country, HD598/558 being the only one I could find here.
  I was wondering how HD558 compared to 598? in terms of gaming? I just wanna get your opinion before pulling the trigger because headphones is somewhat expensive here.
  Thanks in advance !


----------



## streetdragon

hd598 has better soundstage, sound postitioning,clarity,detail,vocal. the hd558 has a better solid bass though.

 i have the foam modded HD558 which sounds like a cloudier version of the hd598 but identical in other senses, in conclusion i think you should not be dissapointed with both. the hd558 as it is quite a lot cheaper and sounds 70% like the hd598 after being modded, if you want all the detail and clarity available go and get the hd598, but if you're saving money then get the hd558 as it has better value for money

 hope this helps^^


----------



## pengkeplow

Thanks for the reply streetdragon.
  How would you compare the soundstage of 558 to 598? is there a big difference?
  For the prices here, HD558 is 100 USD cheaper than the 598.
  Im not sure if its really worth it, as it will be mainly be used for gaming..


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





pengkeplow said:


> Thanks for the reply streetdragon.
> How would you compare the soundstage of 558 to 598? is there a big difference?
> For the prices here, HD558 is 100 USD cheaper than the 598.
> Im not sure if its really worth it, as it will be mainly be used for gaming..


 
  $100.... o.o" i would suggest you get the hd558 then, they should not dissapoint
 here headphones are pretty darn expensive too, (RM1 = ~3USD) the hd558 costs 799 while the hd598 costs 1050, i got the hd558 since i had a hardlimit of 800+ (the black w/silver looks awesome too :3) 

 so anyway, the hd558 if unmoddable, the price difference would be ok, but since it can be modded i would approximate the modded one to sound like its rm900+ or so. the stock hd558 has a good soundstage, definitely good enough for gaming, and if modded will improve quite significantly, to almost the level of the hd598

 conclusion: look at my first scentence 

 hope this helps^^


----------



## pengkeplow

Thanks alot man! HD558 then


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Streetdragon, thanks for being one of the VERY few to have tried both. This should clear things up. You should make a thrad on the fullzised section describing these differences. It'd help, since lots of people think HD558 Modded = 598.


----------



## jackwess

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> It'd help, since lots of people think HD558 Modded = 598.


 
   
  Absolutely. A detailed comparison would be gr8. 
   
  I was one of them


----------



## streetdragon

lol well glad i could help clear up come confusion, then again i only had some time at the shop to test them, and came up with the conclusion that they sounded the same except the hd558 sounded a little cloudier and slightly less detailed than the hd598. there isn't much else i could explain (unless the softer earpads on the hd598 is worth mentioning too)

 the difference was enough that i would have bought the hd598 if i had the cash, but since the difference wasn't that too gigantic, im still happy i settled for the hd558
   
  hope this helps^^


----------



## pengkeplow

Hi Guys
   
  Its me again.
  I decided to give some feedback regarding my experience with HD558 + asus Xonar DG.
  Im no expert but it may help future buyers about hd558.
   
  Well to start off, this pair of headphone is really amazing for gaming.
  Its huge leap from a pair of generic earphones.
   
  For gaming,
  I could hear everything.
  I tested it playing MW3, D3, Skyrim.
   
  For MW3, I basically could hear everything,
  footsteps as far as 10-15 meters away from me, bullets zooming in front of my face (which reminded me of the movie "saving private ryan") , even the pins from the grenades!
   
  For Skyrim, you can hear all the things around you, and made me feel immersed into the game.
   
  I highly recommend this headphone + amp, definitely worth the upgrade.


----------



## Lord Voldemort

As must as I like the HD598, the HD558 is much better for the price.


----------



## streetdragon

glad you enjoyed your purchase hope you enjoy your headphones for many years to some^^

 and yes the hd558 has a much better value while the hd598 has a better performance


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I bought the HD598 when they had a deal for $170. That'd make them a much better value than the HD558. 

But for the asking price now, no way.


----------



## streetdragon

you make me jelous.... i want the HD598 actually, if only i waited one more month.....


----------



## leandrob02

which amp you use? I plan on buying the HD 558 and Fiio E6 which is pretty cheap.


----------



## streetdragon

The E6 doesnt really help other than eq change and volume boosting imo


----------



## atachi

Man I'm jealous right now. I'm still need to save about 100 bucks more to buy the HD598 XD


----------



## jackwess

Quote: 





streetdragon said:


> The E6 doesnt really help other than eq change and volume boosting imo


 
   
  You're right, same for the E5.


----------

